# Jasper the Aussie! Its good to be back!



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey everyone I can't believe its been so long since I have posted here. I use to be on here everyday. Its been a pretty hectic time in my life and everything is just now getting back to the way it was before. Right around the time I stopped posting here I moved into a new house and accepted a completely different job. I no longer work at the animal hospital, I now work as an EW OP Agent for a printing company. I have been through 8 weeks of training, and still have 8 more to go! 

Jasper has been doing well, besides gaining some weight. (I'm ashamed!) He disparately misses working for 6 hours a day! I have been lucky to get him out for an hour to two a night. We start a special training program in August to help him get him over his dog aggression. Hopefully everything goes well and we can start Competing again.

For those who don't know him. Jasper will be 2 years old in September, and stands 23" tall, weighing in at 60 pounds when in shape. He has never been away from me for more than 15 hours a day (work) since he was given to me at 6 weeks old. We train and have competed in a wide range of sports. Agility, Rally, Dock Dogs, Herding, Flyball, Disk, Treibball, and Tracking. He loves it all.

Okay now to the photos!! Excuse the quality all taken with Iphone.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

With my little sister


He loves this cat to death.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for looking! Its good to be back here and able to talk with other dog lovers.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Thought about you two the other day, glad to hear that all is well. Jasper looks great. Welcome back. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

there is the hansom fellow!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

BubbaMoose said:


> Thought about you two the other day, glad to hear that all is well. Jasper looks great. Welcome back.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! How is your crew doing? 




Keechak said:


> there is the hansom fellow!


Thanks! How is Hawkeye, Kechara, and Lark doing?


----------



## R3DOGS (Jun 29, 2014)

very pretty . i love the pic with cat ..


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome back! Congrats on the new job. Jasper is such a handsome guy.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Heyyyy! glad to see you back. Congratulations on the new job and house,


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

He is lookin' good, great news that you are doing well too...


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome back! I'm glad to see you back. Congrats on the job,& the house. 

Jasper is so handsome.


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Your dog is stunning!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Those colors <3. I will have a blue merle someday!

Welcome back!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

R3DOGS said:


> very pretty . i love the pic with cat ..


Thanks! The cat's name is Gavin and he belongs to my sister. He is staying with me for a while and Jasper LOVES him. They play and chase each other around the house for hours at a time.



jade5280 said:


> Welcome back! Congrats on the new job. Jasper is such a handsome guy.


Thanks! 



luv mi pets said:


> Heyyyy! glad to see you back. Congratulations on the new job and house,


Thank!



BernerMax said:


> He is lookin' good, great news that you are doing well too...


Thanks. Now if only I can get him back into shape. lol



JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Welcome back! I'm glad to see you back. Congrats on the job,& the house.
> 
> Jasper is so handsome.


Thank you! 



CrystalGSD said:


> Your dog is stunning!


Thank you. He is my little ball of fluff. 



ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Those colors <3. I will have a blue merle someday!
> 
> Welcome back!


Thank you! I want to keep adding to my collection and have one of each color. haha Jasper is considered a Bi Merle, or Blue Merle and White and I really want a blue Merle with copper points in the future. 





Thank you to everyone for the welcome backs! I swear Jasper just keeps getting more and more furry! I had heard that they don't have their full coat until they are 4 years old but dang! I can diffidently tell he has more coat than last year, and he diffidently has more undercoat.


----------



## Kiwifruit (Jul 2, 2014)

He's handsome! Such piercing eyes...


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Kiwifruit said:


> He's handsome! Such piercing eyes...


Thank you!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Welcome back! I missed seeing you and Jasper around. He's a beautiful boy.

Do you still have Luna?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Soooo fluffy he is so handsome <3 I wish people were breeding more darker merles <3


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> Welcome back! I missed seeing you and Jasper around. He's a beautiful boy.
> 
> Do you still have Luna?


Thanks!  

Unfortunately I no longer have Luna. I gave her up to a great family that lives about 3 hours from me. They are great people with a cute little girl, and they still send me occasional photos and email updates. The man owns 3 Bloodhounds that he hunts with and the wife has a West Highland Terrier that she shows. So she has lots to keep her busy and they just adore her. It killed me to give her up but it's nice to know that she got an amazing home out of it. Jasper and I are working through his issues and hopefully next summer (if I feel comfortable with his progress in getting along with other dogs again) then I will try to foster a few dogs to see how he does and go from there. I'd love to foster greyhounds again. 



taquitos said:


> Soooo fluffy he is so handsome <3 I wish people were breeding more darker merles <3


Thanks! Yes I love the darker merles


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome back it's good to see Jasper again! Congrats on the new job


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Damon'sMom said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Unfortunately I no longer have Luna. I gave her up to a great family that lives about 3 hours from me. They are great people with a cute little girl, and they still send me occasional photos and email updates. The man owns 3 Bloodhounds that he hunts with and the wife has a West Highland Terrier that she shows. So she has lots to keep her busy and they just adore her. It killed me to give her up but it's nice to know that she got an amazing home out of it. Jasper and I are working through his issues and hopefully next summer (if I feel comfortable with his progress in getting along with other dogs again) then I will try to foster a few dogs to see how he does and go from there. I'd love to foster greyhounds again.


When you mentioned in my thread that he had issues with other dogs, I thought you just meant reactivity, and not that he was DA even with dogs in his home. That's too bad :-( Sounds like Luna's in a fantastic home though.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> When you mentioned in my thread that he had issues with other dogs, I thought you just meant reactivity, and not that he was DA even with dogs in his home. That's too bad :-( Sounds like Luna's in a fantastic home though.



Thats the thing he usually does not mind other dogs at the house. Its usually just when he is on a leash. After he was attached by that loose dog everything changed for him. He never liked Luna very much but he tolerated her ok-ish. In the end though he hated her, and it was better for her to find a new home. With all the training I have been doing though I am slowly but surly getting my big man back.  This morning I let him out in the fenced in back yard and a dobie was in our yard. He had jumped the fence is all I can guess. There is a ton of stray cats around so I think he must have been chasing one of them. But Jasper did great he barked once and then started to play with the dobie. They played for 4 hours until the owners came to get him (the lady's husband was at work and she didn't want to go to a strangers house alone). They even brought over their new English mastiff pup and Jasper loved her as well. haha So all this hard work is paying off. I could not be more proud of my boy. I set up a play date with their two dogs this weekend. 
We will see how it goes.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

He's so, so handsome. I love that color on an Aussie.


----------

